
Ethereum Developers Launch White Hat Counter-Attack on the DAO - bpolania
http://www.coindesk.com/ethereum-developers-draining-dao/
======
qserpent
More evidence that nothing is ever fully out of human hands.

The promises of Ethereum are gone. If you write a smart contract and want to
rely 100% on the code to be the source of truth, and a large enough piece of
the community doesn't like what your contract is doing, they may fork and
revert/rewrite history.

And forget it if your smart contract isn't perfect. The good and bad will be
fighting to exploit it from both sides.

RIP.

